# How do you guys/girls control shedding?



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

This house we are moving to have wood floor downstairs and carpet upstairs and bedrooms. 

What do you do to control shedding from your fuzzy friends? I don't mind eating a few dog hairs in my food, but hairs in carpet etc would drive me crazy.

I read somewhere that there's some special ingredient for GSD to reduce shedding, but i am worried about side effect etc.

What do you do and how do you deal with it?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Personally all those food additives and things for dogs to ingest that are supposed to control shedding or eliminate urine spots on the yard make me very nervous. I don't want to put some weird chemical into my dog to control a cosmetic problem. 

I think your best option is to invest in a good vacuum cleaner (the Dyson Animal is excellent on carpet - and everywhere else) and commit to a regular schedule of brushing the dogs outside. The more hair you can get off during your grooming sessions the less that will be left to waft around your new house. Still, GSDs do shed a lot and there's probably no way around it. If we're trying to keep our house tumbleweed free, we vacuum every day (but I've got a lot of GSDs here at any given time), so perhaps your situation won't be quite as intense.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

I went out and got one of those Furminator brushes. The thing works great, the first time I used it, it took a ton of undercoat out, her fur looks better, and she sheds way less. I use the Furminator once every couple weeks, helps control how much hair ends up in the house.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DenmanI went out and got one of those Furminator brushes. The thing works great, the first time I used it, it took a ton of undercoat out, her fur looks better, and she sheds way less. I use the Furminator once every couple weeks, helps control how much hair ends up in the house.


Ditto! and i brush a couple times a week with a regular brush


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Same here, I love the furminator. I use a comb between times, works great and coat looks awesome.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Wolf has a long coat with an undercoat and I also use the furminator a lot. He gets brushed almost every night-it's therapy for both of us-and the shedding is not bad at all. With one dog and mostly wood floors, we vacuum once a week.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Long coats shed far less than the standard (short) coat. Doesn't seem as though it would be that way but it is..... lots of brushing (I brush every day), good vacuum cleaner (I vacuum every day) and none of those supposed miracle working chemicals - not something I would want to try. Bathing also loosens the dead hair in the undercoat making it easier to remove. (Don't overdo the bathing though, it also removes the natural oils from the coat - despite what the shampoo might say.)

_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've been surprised at Bianca' lack of heavy shedding actually! She did shed somewhat more for a week or so when it started to get hot but aside from that it doesn't seem bad at all considering all the stories I hear about "German Shedders." I only brush her when I remember to and it's not very furry around here at all... I think she sheds less than my Golden did (my Golden had a lot less coat and way less undercoat than a typical show-type Golden.) When Bianca was shedding more I took her to the groomer and had them do the Furminator treatment.

That said things to help reduce shedding:

-Furminator helps a lot
-Brush daily (and vacuum the dog if they let you! You can use a brush attachment.)
-Coat supplements may help if the dog has a dry coat (I use California Natural oil or salmon oil.)
-Be sure to use a good diet that 'agrees with' the dog... When I got Bianca she had been eating a raw chicken diet in her last home but her skin was scabby and her fur was very dry. I switched her off chicken and her skin/coat are nice now.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I just bought a Furminator from ebay, I should have checked with you guys first to see which size to get! I got a medium, I thought it should be small enough for the cats as well, but do you think that'd be too big for the cats?

Thanks


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I think we have the medium and it works for Rocky just takes longer. He is neither a short coat or a long coat, if I brush him and furminate him the shedding isnt so bad. He has never "blown" his coat that I have noticed, he just seems to shed the same year round.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL, Shedding season is starting right?
There is nothing you can do to avoid it, all products out there who promise to help won't do a thing in shedding season, the products are for other problems that cause shedding, like allergies, flaky or dry skin any vet can tell you that, all those products are based n essential and nutritional oils good for the skin and hair.
They will make the hair look healthy and shiny though.
For the real shedding problem the only solution is brushing your dog and furbinator or fur buster any of those, but still is not a complete solution, you will see hairs everywhere.
Our local Animal rescue reports that most GSD are surrendered because of the shedding problem, I hope you have been aware of this when you got your GSD and not be disappointed by now.
My other friend is my Craftsman "Clean N Carry" 4 Gal.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nash doesn't shed very much at all, which really surprised me (I was expecting major shedding). But Allie my GSD mix sheds a lot. I brush her a few times a week with a greyhound comb, use a mars coat king (strips out undercoat) when she is shedding really heavily and vacuume a few times a week. They all get bathed weekly (with a mild shampoo) which removes a lot of loose coat. All the dogs get a high quality food and fish oil daily. The fish oil helps keep their skin and fur healthy, which helps with the shedding a bit.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

oh and don't forget the Kong Zoom Groom, that thing is great with the shedding.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Savannah's Dadoh and don't forget the Kong Zoom Groom, that thing is great with the shedding.


Oh yeah, that thing is awesome I use it when I am bathing them. Instead of using my hands to scrub them I use the zoom groom.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I have noticed a dramatic decrease in shedding since I started using skin and coat supplements. I also bathe 2X a month with a coconut oil based, soap-free, hypoallergenic shampoo. Of course brushing a couple of times a week, too. I don't use anything special, just a basic slicker brush. When I use the high velocity blow dryer in the tub after the bath, there is hardly any hair left in the tub. 
I use Animal Naturals Show Stopper, Wild Salmon Oil and Kelp..daily. I am sure the shedding will increase during the spring, but right now it isn't bad at all.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I did not read all the post.. But I just brush my pup ever night, or every other night, to get used of the brush... I think it is a good learning tool also... I work on commands while I am brushing her, she tries to eat the brush, and since I have started this, I barley notice any dog hair on my floor


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

furminator and zoom groom - best investments ever! Also the dyson animal vacuum helps a lot. We brush our girl out every other day or so, keeps the hair down pretty good.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the only way to control shedding is, don't get a dog,







.
don't worry about the shedding or shredding it's part of the experience of having a GSD or maybe having any dog.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

It's just a fact when you get a GSD you get shedding. Certain times a year is is worse than other times. Thats just the facts of owning a GSD. Over many years of owning the breed I have used many slickers, rakes, shedding blades. etc and yes they all work, some better than others. I just have to brush out my dog several times a week. 

I have found that the coat supplement I am using for the last couple of years works best to reduce some of the shedding. Much less when I use it every day in her food. 

Animal Naturals Show Stopper - http://www.k9power.com


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I believe it is the diet that helps reduce shedding. RAW fed,my dogs don't give you a handful when you run your hands down their back, some other GSD's I pet do so. They do blow coat but the daily shed is minimal. I use an undercoat rake and that is about it. No baths unless they get into something.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, beyond GSDs being German Shedders, I don't so much as control as I manage. I vacuum once a day, or every other day if I'm busy. When dogs seem to be blowing more, I brush outside once a day. I used a shedding rake b/c I don't like the Furminator, it breaks and rips off the good guard hair, ruins the dogs' coats. I feed a good diet so all the dogs have strong, shiny outer coats.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan likes to lay in the pool soaking herself then lay in the dirt. By the time I get her dry and all the mud out of her, she does not shed in the house. Course this is NOT an optimum method


----------



## Rakshasas (Aug 22, 2009)

I brush and vaccum Everyday


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaMorgan likes to lay in the pool soaking herself then lay in the dirt. By the time I get her dry and all the mud out of her, she does not shed in the house. Course this is NOT an optimum method


Hey some people pay good money for a "mud wrap"...


----------

